# Novidades DAVIS



## HotSpot (11 Abr 2012 às 10:07)

3 Novidades:

- Nova versão do software 6.0 do Weatherlink
http://www.davisnet.com/support/weather/downloads/software_direct.asp?SoftCat=1&SoftwareID=214

- Aplicação com as estações no weatherlink.com para Android:
http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=06557

- Possibilidade de loggers USB e SERIAL poderem agora enviar dados para weatherlink.com mediante subscrição. Até agora esta funcionalidade só estava disponível para loggers IP.
http://www.davisnet.com/weather/weatherlink-network/


----------

